# Elevar los 5V del USB a 12V y 50mA



## Xifu (Jul 25, 2006)

Buenos días, primero os advierto que no tengo ni idea de electrónica, así k igual suelto un par de burradas...

Lo que necesito es una fuente que me de 5v estables y 12v tb estables, sería para conectar en el coche así que tendría que ser DC-DC. También me sirve si tengo que usar una para 5 y otra para 12...

Lo que necesito son un par de cosas diferentes, primero quiero cargar un ppc para lo que necesito 5v estables, lo ideal sería que pudiese darle 2A. Me han dicho que con un regulador 7805 me valdría, son estables estos reguladores? basta con meterle los 12v del coche y me sacará los 5v estables? lo digo pq los 12v del coche no son demasiado estables y no se si con las caidas de tensión tendré problemas y me cargaré la batería...

Luego tb necesito alimentar un HD que necesita 5v y 12v y 1,5A entiendo que para cada uno, los 5v en teoríalos podría conseguir con el 7805 y los 12 con un 7812, pero la pregunta es la misma, son lo suficientemente estables?

Luego tb podría aprovechar para alimentar un hub de 5v y 1A que volvemos a lo mismo, un 7805.

Y para acabar tb aprovecharía para cargar un gps que necesita 5v y 1A.

En definitiva, podría hacer todo esto con 4 7805 y 1 7812? me da la suficiente estabilidad o hay que poner algún elemento más? la otra opción es comprar directamente una fuente DC-DC, pero spg que con los estabilizadores me saldrá mucho más barato...

Un saludo.


----------



## neutron (Ago 2, 2006)

los 78xx son muy estables, basta con ponerle por lo menos un volt mas de lo que es su salida, por ejemplo, yo probe el 7805 con una vateria de 6.5V y medi la salida y me marcaba 5V en continua, claro esta que la entrada tambien era continua.
son muy estables. pero soportan 1A solamente, se quemaria con 2A,


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 2, 2006)

Se le puede sacar hasta 8A a los 78xx con algunos agregados.
El 7812 te come 2v de los 12v del coche y te deja en 10v, en su lugar pone un LDO que te come solo 0,5V, o no le pongas nada, mas que un condensador grande cerca del area de consumo.


----------



## joga (Ago 3, 2006)

la respuesta de nilfred me parece acertada, o tambien te recomiendo busques el funcionamiento del integrado lm317 al cual le puedes ajustar la tension de salida y existe un modelo en encapsulado to-3 que soporta hasta 3 amperes por lo que con uno solo te alcanza para tu proyecto.


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 8, 2006)

Primero, para usar cosas con la batería del coche, hay que armarlo con un circuito de desconexión de batería.
Otra cosa, el encendido del motor, de los elevalunas, faros, etc... introducen muchísimos picos, subidas y bajadas de tensión, así pues, es MUY ACONSEJABLE usar filtros de potencia en las entradas.
Otra cosa, las vibraciones. La serie 78xx es verdad q es muy estable para entradas estables, pero si mueves la placa, la vibras o le haces perrerias, seguro q hay oscilaciones en la salida.

Mi consejo, usar dos conversores DC/DC en paralelo.

Como ves, estas cosas no se arman con la serie 78XX. Para pequeñas fuentecitas, estos reguladores valen, pero para cosas de potencia, siempre es muy aconsejable usar conversores DC/DC conmutados ya que aguantan mejor y no se calientan tanto, además de tener un rendimiento del 80% frente al 50% de los reguladores lineales.

Saludos.


----------



## pakas2000 (Oct 15, 2006)

Podrian facilitar el diagrama del circuito o mencionar alguna pagina. Este tema me ayudara a fabricar una fuente para utilizar un cd-romen ves de un autoestereo y reproducir musica ?


----------



## antonio perez (Oct 18, 2006)

hola amigos, estuve leyendo lo que requiere el amigo de la fuente y es interezante, ya que yo necesito un diagrama de como filtrar los picos y las variaciones de voltaje de un automovil. si alguien puede  ayudarnos se lo agradeceriamos demaciado, ya que nadie a dado una solucion definitiva, por ejemplo un prototipo o un diagrama que sea aplicable para este caso. ( que sea  alimentacion de 12v de cd.).


saludos
Gracias.


----------



## Ferny (Ene 27, 2009)

Hola

Necesito elevar los 5V del puerto USB de una PC a 12V para alimentar un circuito cuyo consumo normal serían unos 40mA, pero puede tener picos de hasta 50mA. He visto que con el LM2577 puedo hacer lo que quiero, pero me queda el circuito un poco grande (es para hacer una plaquita lo más pequeña posible, tipo pendrive usb), además que el LM2577 aunque puede dar mucha corriente mi aplicación no necesita tanta, por lo que creo que es como matar moscas a cañonazos... ¿conoceis algún circuito elevador fácil de conseguir que ocupe poco área de PCB y que me sirva en mi aplicación?

Un saludo y gracias de antemano


----------



## berto198 (Ene 27, 2009)

hola,aqui te dejo el datasheet del LT1073,mira en tipical apliccations,hay un elevador de 5v a 12v con 130mA,creo que suficiente,espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## Ferny (Ene 27, 2009)

Gracias, algo así me sirve, lo único es que me parece que va a ser jodido encontrarlo jejeje... no sabrás de alguna tienda física en Madrid o tienda online donde los tengan...

De todas formas sigo considerando alternativas si alguien conoce otro circuito


----------



## berto198 (Ene 27, 2009)

hola de nuevo,yo los consegui pidiendo samples a linear tecnologies,en unas 3 semanas los tienes y gratis por supuesto,supongo que encontrarlos en españa sera dificil,un saludo.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 27, 2009)

Podés generar ese voltaje usando un elevedaor de voltaje PWM con PIC como el que utilizan los programadores USB.


----------



## Alfgu (Ene 28, 2009)

Ferny dijo:
			
		

> no sabrás de alguna tienda física en Madrid o tienda online donde los tengan..



Hola Ferny, en la Avenida Donostiarra está la tienda de electronica por excelencia en Madrid capital, se llama Telkron y tienen de todo, tambien puedes irte a Alcalá de Henares al lado del parque O'Donell, en la calle Escobedos, hay una tienda de electronica llamada Electronica Escobedos, tambien tienen gran variedad de productos. Son las dos que conozco.

La salida de USB da 5 V a 500 mA


----------



## Ferny (Ene 28, 2009)

Hola 

En Telkron suelo comprar bastante porque es la que me pilla más cerca de casa, también en Electrónica Merchán (Alcobendas) y alguna que otra vez en Conectrol (metro Príncipe de Vergara), lo único es que en Telkron las veces que he buscado un circuito un poco rarillo no lo tenían, de ahí mi duda de que lo puedan tener... De todas formas lo preguntaré si me paso por allí. Aunque ya pedí muestras en la web de Linear jejeje...

Un saludo


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Feb 1, 2009)

Hola. Recuerdo haber visto un diagrama con un 556 (dos 555) como PWM que hacían eso. Puede hacerse con cualquier modulador PWM, pero lo crítico es encontrar alguno que responda bien a 5V.
Creo que el TL494 podía alimentarse a 5V, pero me parece que estaría en el límite y cualquier caída de tensión haría que se apague.
Si el consumo va a ser constante, podés hacerlo sin modulador PWM, con un simple oscilador.

En un momento me surgió la necesidad de alimentar un cooler de 12V con 5V y había hecho los cálculos, pero no sé dónde los tengo. Si los encuentro te aviso.


----------



## Ferny (Feb 2, 2009)

Hola

El consumo no es constante, oscila entre los 35mA y los 50mA, por lo que creo que necesito algo regulado... Estuve probando el LM2575-12 y el circuito no queda tan grande como pensaba, de todas formas estoy esperando por los LT1073 a ver si queda más chico que creo que sí... 

Un saludo


----------



## Ferny (Feb 9, 2009)

Bueno, estuve probando los dos circuitos, el del LM2577-12 y el del LT1073-12, y al final creo que me voy a decidir por el del LM2577. Los dos circuitos quedan al final de un área muy parecida, aunque por suerte más pequeña de la que esperaba, pero el motivo principal de la elección tiene que ver con lo que vi en el osciloscopio...

En las imágenes adjuntas se puede ver el ruido sobre el nivel medio de la señal en la salida de ambos reguladores. Mientras que en el LM2577 tengo unos picos de 100mV (imagen 1) debidos a la conmutación, en el LT1073 a este ruido muy parecido (imagen 2) se le superpone un ruido bestial de unos 700mV y menor frecuencia (imagen 3)

Los circuitos que probé son los típicos que vienen en el datasheet montados sobre una protoboard, aunque en el caso del LT1073 hice un par de cambios: probé bobinas de 100uH y 330uH en vez de 150uH (no tenía), y el condensador de salida de 100uF lo subí a 470uF (para conseguir reducir el ruido un poco, porque con 100uF era aún mayor...)

Añado además que mi circuito funciona bien con ambos, pero prefiero meterle una alimentación más "limpia" de ruido.

Espero que esta información pueda servir a alguien...


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 11, 2009)

¿Porque el Osciloscopio en AC? Se supone que es DC.
Parecieran ser las clásicas oscilaciones subarmónicas, me cuesta imaginarme como se vería en DC.
Llego algo tarde a la fiesta pero abundan integrados SMD chicos como un grano de arroz para esos valores.


----------



## Ferny (Feb 12, 2009)

> ¿Porque el Osciloscopio en AC? Se supone que es DC.



Es para ver la desviación respecto al voltaje medio, es decir para ver sólo el ruido... Con el osciloscopio en DC se ve igual, solo que a un nivel medio de unos 12V en vez de 0V 

Respecto a los integrados SMD, tenía uno de funcionamiento similar al LM2577 y el LT1073, no recuerdo la referencia (creo que era uno de Maxim), pero sí que era un SOT23-5, lo único que nunca conseguí sacarle más de 15mA sin que se sobrecalentara... aunque según su datasheet soportaba creo que hasta 100mA.

Un saludo


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 12, 2009)

Bueno, mira, acá está muy bien explicado lo de la oscilación sub-harmónica, el deadbeat, la rampa de compensación y sus parientes cercanos. Con mirar los gráficos es mas que suficiente para comprenderlo.

Si la verdad que los SMD requieren superficie de cobre para disipar el calor y al final te puede quedar mas grande que la solución que ya encontraste.
Me alegra mucho que hayas sumado este nuevo aporte al foro así que no quiero agregar nada mas que un agradecimiento en nombre de todos los foristas que replicarán tu circuito sin dejar ni un comentario.


----------



## bombonete (Oct 13, 2009)

Soy nueva en el foro, les planteo mi duda, tengo conocimientos básicos, pero muy básicos de electronica, se mas de programación, como puedo amplificar los 5 V que salen de mi puerto LPT  a 12 V, que componentes necesito para fabricar el amplificador, o si alguien tiene un diagrama, de antemano gracias.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## cerebroo (Oct 13, 2009)

Hola, alli te mando un esquema en proteus, si no lo puedes ver, me avisas. Funciona bien

Saludos. 
Cerebro.


----------



## guillejose (Oct 13, 2009)

hola celebro, descargue tu simulacion pero por alguna extraña razon no lo puedo ver, tengo proteus 7.4 sp3, cual puede ser el problema, este proyecto me parece interesante, gracias


----------



## cerebroo (Oct 14, 2009)

Hola, te dejo la imagen del diagrama. Pasa que tengo el proteus 7.5 sp3...derrepente tu version no permite ver el archivo.
Cualquier duda me avisas

Saludos.


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 20, 2009)

Chequea el siguiente enlace:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/index.htm

o tambien puedes usar optoacopladores.


----------



## loudness (Dic 11, 2019)

Saludos.

Buscando sobre elevadores de voltaje, en un libro sobre Arduino vi el circuito que les pongo abajo: un elevador que, como su nombre indica, coge 5V y utilizando el PWM del ATmega (aunque se podría utilizar otro procesador) y un mosfet aumenta el voltaje hasta 12V y unos 60mA según el texto.

Buscando un poco mas por la web me he encontrado con varios circuitos muy parecidos al de abajo.

El caso es que en todos ellos (por lo menos los que van con Arduino) la alimentación va conectada a 5V, es decir, la alimentación del procesador.

Aquí es donde viene mi duda ya que si coges 5V y les metes una frecuencia (transistor mediante) de 30Khz no le va a meter ruido a la alimentación del procesador?.
No seria mejor evitar los 5 voltios o aislarlos de alguna manera? O, simplemente son mis paranoias y no existe problema con este tema?

Gracias de antemano por sus respuestas


----------



## Scooter (Dic 11, 2019)

Si, claro que si. Lo que dices es correcto. 
Para "monear" y enseñar el concepto con 30mA no pasa nada. Si pretendes sacar 12V 2A vas a tener no pocos problemas.


----------



## sergiot (Dic 11, 2019)

Estas en lo correcto, por eso se utilizan lineas de supresión de ruido en estos casos, son esos cientos de capacitores diseminados por toda la placa desde 5V a masa.
Algunos elevadores de tensión pueden ser del tipo pull-up en donde se comparte la masa y otros son aislados con transformador, buscalos como convertidores dc-dc y vienen en modulos bañados en resina, la ventaja de estos es que tenes una aislación total entre la entrada y la salida


----------



## loudness (Dic 11, 2019)

Gracias por sus respuestas.



Scooter dijo:


> Para "monear" y enseñar el concepto con 30mA no pasa nada. Si pretendes sacar 12V 2A vas a tener no pocos problemas.



El principal objetivo de la fuente es aprender un poco ensayando. 
Realmente me interesaría sacar mas voltaje, unos 20V para un sensor de humedad, pero antes de eso me gustaría comprender un poco ciertas cosas como, por ejemplo, el tema del ruido etc etc asi que, de momento, voy a pensar en 12v.

Puestos a pensar en vez de conectar la bobina a 5V se podría conectar al conector de poder del Arduino?. 
Generalmente al utilizarlo lo hago con un regulador de 9V conectado a la placa asi que mejor coger la alimentación directamente desde aquí y dejar los 5V en paz?.



sergiot dijo:


> buscalos como convertidores dc-dc y vienen en modulos bañados en resina, la ventaja de estos es que tenes una aislación total entre la entrada y la salida



Modulos DC-DC he probado un par “made in china” de amazon y también he utilizado el 34063 descrito arriba y no funcionan mal.
Pero me gustaría aprender y aprovechar el procesador para elevar la tensión. Algun día hacerme mi propia fuente switching.... (no será pronto).


----------



## loudness (Dic 18, 2019)

Volviendo al circuito del #26, para valores de salida de unos pocos mA (20 a 30) se podría prescindir de la bobina? 

Creo que he visto en algún sitio un circuito muy parecido con dos bipolares pero sin bobina...


----------



## Scooter (Dic 18, 2019)

Busca una bomba de carga capacitiva.
O Charge Pump
Si que se puede.


----------



## loudness (Dic 18, 2019)

Scooter dijo:


> Charge Pump


Ahhh ya me acuerdo!. Hace tiempo hice algo asi con un 555 (en la pag 45 del PDF adjunto) para elevar de 9 a 15V.
El tema sería cambiar el 555 por una salida PWM del controlador y probar el resultado.



loudness dijo:


> Creo que he visto en algún sitio un circuito muy parecido con dos bipolares pero sin bobina...



Estoy buscando en mis apuntes pero no encuentro este circuito. Si lo encuentro os lo pongo porque era algo diferente (creo) a un charge pump


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 18, 2019)

Probá con un triplicador , la tensión tarda unos segundos en lograr el valor :

triplicador  555 - Google Search


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ene 7, 2020)

*Yo hice uno con un transistor y con un 555... Obtuve entre 800 a 1.6 amperios... *
Perdón que me meta en esto pero, aqui dejo lo que realicé, puedes quitar la parte del encendido por pulsador...






						Duda con simulacion de PWM para NE555
					

Duda con simulacion de PWM para NE555  Buenos días a todos, tengo la siguiente consulta, quizá me puedan orientar. Necesito saber si es posible simular un elevador de corriente con NE555, en configuracion PWM. Según el diagrama que se me indicó, debería de funcionar. Yo primero intenté simularlo...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## loudness (Ene 7, 2020)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Perdón que me meta en esto



Ningun problema, cualquier comentario es bienvenido.



heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> *Yo hice uno con un transistor y con un 555... Obtuve entre 800 a 1.6 amperios... *



Gracias por el aporte. Para la utilidad que estoy pensando valdría con unos pocos miliamperios (20 o 30) y quiero ahorrarme la bobina si es posible. Pero el circuito que has enviado puede valer para otra ocasión asi que lo tengo en cuenta.


----------



## romemart (Feb 10, 2020)

Buenas tardes cerebros de la electrónica... me sumo a este hilo ya que es bastante interesante lo que se trato. Me pasa algo similar, solo que debo elevar los 12v de mi automóvil a 24v con una corriente de 8a. Jamas habia hecho algo similar por lo que solicito vuestra ayuda. inicialmente logre conseguir uno pero que me da solo una corriente de 1a... que se me esta pasando por alto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2020)

Que vas a alimentar con 8 A  ?


----------



## romemart (Feb 10, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que vas a alimentar con 8 A  ?


Hola estimado, alimentare un Amplificador de audio 2.1 Canales con 2 Chips TPA3116D donde "teoricamente" entrega 50W RMS por canal (dos canales) + 100W RMS (un canal).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2020)

Fuente SMPS (Switching Mode Power Supply) 12VDC
					

HOLA a todos. aquí les dejo un diagrama de una fuente SMPS, su entrada de tension es de 12VDC y su salida es variable según sea ajustada; la corriente también depende de la tension de salida, para mi necesidad yo la ajuste a una salida de +-45VDC para alimentar una etapa de potencia de 200W la...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				









						Amplificador para carro 190w rms
					

Este es un amplificador clase b para bajos con fuente smps de +-30v  para carro suena bastante fuerte y es compacto no me a dado ningun problema recomendado tengo 3 dias con el en el carro y todo bien chequenlo y si creen que se puede mejorar algo diganme:d




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				









						Fuente para amplificador para el auto. Pocos componentes
					

Bueno de tanta frustracion me eh dado a la busqueda, de alguna fuente que tengo unos desentes por lomeonos 60w y consegui una de 70w -24 +24 y queria compartirla  con uds.Poquitos componentes a diferencias de los cachos esos de las otras en resumen esa fuente puede mover un tda2030 EN PUENTE...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				









						Amplificador completo para el auto con 6 TDA2050..
					

Saludos gente amante del mundo de la  electronica,les comparto en esta ocasion un amplificador para el auto de 4.1,los componentes son factibles de conseguir,este proyecto esta realizado en su mayoria con componentes reciclados ,la version que les comparto esta mejorado y funcionando al 100% y...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------

